# Eats Car Requirements: L.A.



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

My friend is considering signing up for eats and I'm looking to catch an easy bonus, but I'm not sure if his car meets requirements. Anyone know if cars have to be 2007 or newer with eats in L.A. or 4 doors, etc? This would be strictly for Eats.


----------



## saramarie1607 (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't know about in LA but I also think car requirements are Nationwide not area dependent. I do eats in Cincinnati and tho my car is a 2013 because I drive normal Uber too I've met a lot of delivery drivers who say they do it because there are no year requirements on the car for eats. And it doesn't matter how many doors bc you aren't taking people.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

saramarie1607 said:


> I don't know about in LA but I also think car requirements are Nationwide not area dependent. I do eats in Cincinnati and tho my car is a 2013 because I drive normal Uber too I've met a lot of delivery drivers who say they do it because there are no year requirements on the car for eats. And it doesn't matter how many doors bc you aren't taking people.


ty for the reply


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> My friend is considering signing up for eats and I'm looking to catch an easy bonus, but I'm not sure if his car meets requirements. Anyone know if cars have to be 2007 or newer with eats in L.A. or 4 doors, etc? This would be strictly for Eats.


I think with uber eats the car requirement is not the same as uber x.You can drive a older car with food delivery.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

I drive a 98 with eats in FL 98 is the cut off says it on the eats sign up. I am pretty sure he will be fine


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Torin said:


> I drive a 98 with eats in FL 98 is the cut off says it on the eats sign up. I am pretty sure he will be fine


Why is there a age limit at all.All you doing is delivering food.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Why is there a age limit at all.All you doing is delivering food.


True. Other delivery companies (DoorDash and Postmates for sure, probably Grubhub too) don't set vehicle age requirements for delivery. All they require is that your car is legal to drive where you work.

For example:
UberX in my area requires a 2002 model 4dr sedan or newer with seat belts for 5. (including driver) on a blue title, no salvage or rebuilt vehicle titles.

UberEATS in my area requires a 1997 model vehicle, 2 or 4 doors OK, and salvage/rebuilt is OK. This, however requires an UberEATS only account at 35% commission. If you have a "rideshare" account that also can do UberX, your car must meet UberX requirements to do delivery as well.. but you get the lower commission rate. (I found all this out the hard way trying to add a 1998 model year minivan to my account for delivery use only.)

DoorDash requires that you enter your vehicle information in the profile, and you have to speak with support if you want switchable vehicle profiles instead of logging in to your profile to change your vehicle info every time you drive a different vehicle for delivery. There doesn't seem to be any verification, though - I suspect the info is just passed on to the customer so they can identify you upon arrival.

Postmates doesn't require any vehicle information..just set your general vehicle type (bicycle, motorcycle, scooter, car, truck, van, etc.) and go right ahead.


----------

